# Best small algea eater?



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I'm done with plecos they get to big. I have a 33 gallon planted tank. The LFS talked me into an Chinese Algae eater, but I guess my large Angle ate him. (I can't find him in the tank) I found out this algae eater will get large as well. The pet store does not carry bristle nose plecos. Does anyone have any other suggestions?*c/p*


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

oto cats are always a good choice, especially for plants, they stay really small and will be fairly active


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You could try hillstream loaches.
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Reticulated Hillstream Loach, Sewellia lineolata


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Pretty wild looking loach. Don't think my LFS will have one of those.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes they are mis labled stingray plecos.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

snowghost45 said:


> I'm done with plecos they get to big. I have a 33 gallon planted tank. The LFS talked me into an Chinese Algae eater, but I guess my large Angle ate him. (I can't find him in the tank) I found out this algae eater will get large as well. The pet store does not carry bristle nose plecos. Does anyone have any other suggestions?*c/p*


Have had same problem. Nerite snails will do the job. They will clean plants,gravel,glass etc. I have 15i in my 75 gal .they are great


----------

